# Raleigh Sports (s)



## Hsean

Who wants to see Raleigh sports?  I happen to love em and collect them so I have a few nice ones and I have pictures! for some reason I get stuck with alot of brown ones. so heres pics!

So this one started it, This is how I fiound it, there was a pile of bikes down the street and  this one was left when I got there.



 after some loving.




Where I live we have two days a year that are called free day, basicly  if you don't want something  put it at curb. I got this  at a Free garage sale, it's in awersome shape. larger frame. and it was ment to be, the dude  who almost took it before I could get it didn't like it because it was old.




Oh look another brown Sports.




Here it is with my other sports.




Eatons glider. built by raleigh is a Raleigh sports in every way.




Yet another brown one.

And My 1939  as it stands right now






And thats my collection. I can't wait to see what I find when the snow leaves!


----------



## tborner

Nice Collection! Gotta love those Raleighs! I wish I could find a Raleigh Sports. I'll just have to stick with my Huffy American Sportsman .


----------



## IJamEcono

Here's my 1980 Raleigh Sports. Love this bike.


----------



## Springer Tom

*Raleigh Sports*

Hey guys, maybe you can help out a new guy. Got a matched set of Raleigh's, 1 womens and a Sports, both black. How can you tell what years they are?Hope fully I can post some pictures, maybe you guys can tell me approximately what they're worth, thanks Tom


----------



## Hsean

I can answer all them questions, a good way to tell the  year or close to the year is to look on the rear hub, theres some numbers there the serial number also works but  hub is easy lol

Also the condition  is  good to know, pictures are even better. I know what they are worth here in all kinds of conditions.

That 1980 sports has a neat chainguard I likes it and the color it is, I suggest changing the  3 speed shifter, those plastic ones break and the metal ones look nice.

I kinda disslike huffy only because i've only ever seen the "newer" huffys in canada and they suck, I know americans had some really cool ones back in the day.


----------



## Springer Tom

*Raleigh Sports*

Thanks for the response.I see a 62 on the hub, is that it?Try to attach a picture, bike isn't too bad, has original paint and decals,a little rust, needs a good cleaning and tune, thanks Tom


----------



## Springer Tom

Also, I have a bike that looks just like the Raleigh but its a Norman.Its in a little better shape than the Raleigh. Any way to find out the year?


----------



## Rus Tea

Nice Raleigh's!  My camera is temorarly out of service, when I get it back I'll post some pic's of my '64 Sport with down turned North Bars, Brooks saddle and Schwable cream tires, its a sweet ride.  Picked up a Birmingham built Hercules Renown yesterday, very rough but a worthwhile project. It's nice to see other members 3 speeds, keeps you motivated!


----------



## Hsean

That Raieigh you got Springer is not to bad, if you can shine that up and and maybe find a nice frame pump, shine the paint and rerust/repack bearings   and depending on your area how well they sell, One like that all cleaned and so on I've sold for 250$  but mine had rack and lighting.

As it stands right now 50$ maybe 100  if you get someone like me who would buy it lol. and  it proberly is close to that year  because the way the shifting cable runs. if you want  any info on restoration and so on let me know. if you sell it as is make sure  you see if the rear hub works  also is that a coaster 3 speed or is it missing the rear brakes?


And Rus i'd like to see them bikes too! these ones I posted are only my raleighs, i've had way more 3 speeds. lol


----------



## 30sRollfast

Nice bikes i just got a 61 raleigh sports my first 3 speed


----------



## Hsean

Post some pics! I love Raleighs! lol I can't wait till springtime! Who knows what i'll find!


----------



## ZZ3Malibu

Womans Sport 3 in almost new condition, i dont think it was ever rode really most of the nuts and bolts on it are loose


----------



## Hsean

I like the blue ones, thats a nice girls one, it looks like the mother of the Spacerider  I found one day. I have a very nice condition Gray men's Sports. To bad it's the larger framed one. i need smaller framed ones.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

I'm just gonna sneak this in here


----------



## Rus Tea

Here's my '64


----------



## Hsean

So many nice looking rides, I took my 39 out for a ride, still rides awesome!


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Just picked up a ladies '78.  Too ugly to fix up so I'm parting it out.  Parts anyone?


----------



## Rus Tea

Picked up these two; '69 Dunelt for my niece to ride at college and a '72 Raleigh for parts.  If any one is interested in the men's 23" frame and fenders, send a PM


----------



## ftwelder

wow, that is pretty. I just found a '65 Sports with a dyno..After seeing Rus Tea's bike..I am going to pick it up..,


----------



## ftwelder

here is one available in my area (vermont)  There are many, many of these around here. 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankthewelder/4522455209/sizes/l/


----------



## Hsean

I forgot sbout this lol.
Heres a few more i`ve gotten and an updated pic of the 1939 sports.

Didnt notice this was a transit, it`s  proberly a 80`s model due to the condition and chainring. frames a neat red and in very good condition though




Rather strange Superbe, near mint condition with dynohub... wait. but theres two! not sure why it has two, bikes fully loaded






This is the 1939. it sure is perty


----------



## ftwelder

Wow, this is an old thread. In my earlier post I didn't have my first Raleigh yet and now I have six or seven.  Hsean, if you want to swap that '38 for a '48 Rudge gents rod-brake roadster and/or some other stuff, shoot me a PM. I really like that bike.


----------



## Hsean

It might be a lifer with me, something about owning this bicycle makes me feel good about stuff, it rides nice. it  is pretty darn fast and never brakes, and i've only seen one like it, and I own it. lol I wouldn't mind having a rudge but I like my Raleigh more then any other bike I have, I have 20+ bikes. That sports and the Superbe are the only ones that stay inside and are  kept in tip top shape/serviced  eavery winter. I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the rudge though.


----------



## HARPO

Here are two that I have. Early 70's and I just put new tires & tubes on them. I got them from the original owner who hardly ever used them.

fred


----------



## JAT

Am looking for a Raleigh Sports crank set (arms and chainwheel). Do you have a spare sittin around?


----------



## PJ311foo

I love this thread! The Sports is my favorite rider. I have a 61.


----------



## nans

*69 raleigh sports*

Heres mine.


----------



## Craiggo

This one was under a blanket in my grandmas basement for the last 20 or so years. my grandpa had always fixed up bikes he had found on the curb to fix up for my mom and my aunt.  I guess that I took the baton when he passed exept to a little more of an extreme level. I will try to detail and wax it sometime but I have alot more projects in line before the Raleigh haha.  although i would still be interested in finding a pump that it is missing.  If you could help me locate one, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## nans

This guy has a couple of pumps click here

Also there are some you can find on amazon that are 6 or 7 bucks that fit raleigh frames. I bought one of those and it does me fine ( you can see the pic of my previous post with it mounted on my bike)


----------



## Rus Tea

'62 with a set on Lenten/Clubman bars and Wald fenders


----------



## F4iGuy

*My first Raleigh Sport*

I, unfortunately, sold her this past summer...if i remember correctly she was a '66 Raleigh Sport with the internal 3 speed as well as the outer 3 speed w/derailleur. I've been thinking about contacting the kid i sold it too and seeing about buying it back. I had put on a newer B17 seat and it still had the frame pump. But I did recently pickup a pair of matching '68 Raleigh Sports in the same green color for the girlfriend and I. Can't wait to surprise her with these this next summer when they're both all cleaned up!


----------



## hatfulofhollow

*Not a sports but...*

Here is my 1972 Raleigh LTD-SC coaster that I pulled out of a wood pile at my aunts house in Saint Louis.  I couldnt believe it, it was my grandfathers.  
A little small for me, I put a longer seat post on it, new tubes and tires, cleaned up all the rust, tightened the hubs, and scraped off the house paint covering the white on the rear fender.



Very fun to ride around!  My favorite next to my Bianchi road bike.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Ooh, ooh, I've got one.  Well, maybe it's not a Sports.  It's probably a Dawn but it's not that different.  It's a Sports frame with rod pull drum brakes.  Looks like a Dutch serial number.  Maybe made in Holland, they had a factory there, right?







Missing the front stirrup and lower rod.  I've found the stirrup and I think I can make the rod.





Not a drummy but close,


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The Dutch liked rod pulled drum brakes- you are probably on the right track.


----------



## ducnut

I guess this is my new hangout. 

This is one of my projects. It was "flair", hanging in a restaurant. I'm still waiting on decals and will put together a separate thread, at that time.

What it was, a '63 BSA:




Where I'm headed:


----------



## vincev

heres one but not a sport  but a Sprite.It is for sale if you want to pick it up in N/W Indiana.Will sell it for $150 without seat or bell.It is a beautiful mixte frame bike.


----------



## Deejay

*3-speed with coaster brake*



Hsean said:


> That Raieigh you got Springer is not to bad, if you can shine that up and and maybe find a nice frame pump, shine the paint and rerust/repack bearings   and depending on your area how well they sell, One like that all cleaned and so on I've sold for 250$  but mine had rack and lighting.
> 
> As it stands right now 50$ maybe 100  if you get someone like me who would buy it lol. and  it proberly is close to that year  because the way the shifting cable runs. if you want  any info on restoration and so on let me know. if you sell it as is make sure  you see if the rear hub works  also is that a coaster 3 speed or is it missing the rear brakes?
> 
> 
> And Rus i'd like to see them bikes too! these ones I posted are only my raleighs, i've had way more 3 speeds. lol




I've never seen a 3-speed with a coaster brake. You normally have to backpedal when shifting, at least when downshifting, so wonder how a coaster brake could work.


----------



## lowrybicyclerepair

*My 55*

I just got this 55 and it is all original except the tires and tubes


----------



## dlee

*Heres my 53 sports*











Can anyone tell me the rarity of sturmey archer shifter that goes L N H instead of 1 2 3 Thanks 
I believe this is all original except for tires/grips/bell.


----------



## OBcollector

*I like em too*

I only have three. One is a Sports, one a Sprite, and a girls Sprite for parts. It is coming in handy having a parts bike. The Sports had a thump in first gear. I tore it down yesterday and found it damaged pretty bad. I have pictures.

The Sports is a 1969 and the Sprite is a 1970...according to the hubs.

OBcollector


----------



## OBcollector

dlee said:


> Can anyone tell me the rarity of sturmey archer shifter that goes L N H instead of 1 2 3 Thanks
> I believe this is all original except for tires/grips/bell.





I like that bike! I don't remember the link, but there is a place to learn all about the S/A shifters. I'll see if I can locate it. I do know that the N is not for neutral, but "Normal". 

OBcollector


----------



## OBcollector

dlee said:


> Can anyone tell me the rarity of sturmey archer shifter that goes L N H instead of 1 2 3 Thanks
> I believe this is all original except for tires/grips/bell.




I know this link looks strange, but you can learn all you need to know about dating a S/A shifter here I believe. It is a rather large PDF file and you will need to give it time to load.

http://genetics.mgh.harvard.edu/hanczyc/pdfs/satriggers.pdf


OBcollector


----------



## OBcollector

Springer Tom said:


> Thanks for the response.I see a 62 on the hub, is that it?Try to attach a picture, bike isn't too bad, has original paint and decals,a little rust, needs a good cleaning and tune, thanks Tom




It looks as good as my Sports did when I got it.



OBcollector


----------



## Springer Tom

Deejay said:


> I've never seen a 3-speed with a coaster brake. You normally have to backpedal when shifting, at least when downshifting, so wonder how a coaster brake could work.




Yes, in fact it is a 3 speed with coaster brake, think it's '62 if I remember correctly.....


----------



## silvercreek

I've got a Raleigh Sports also. It has been completely torn down and prepared for sending out to be refinished with a new paint job. I haven't decided on a color since I'm not concerned with keeping it totally correct. I'm kind of leaning toward a bright Red or maybe dark British Green. It is an English 3 speed you know. I want to put a light on the front. I have a nice set of Sun CR-18 26 x 1-3/8" wheels. I've got to find a nice saddle and some odds and ins but for the most part I have everything I need.


----------



## sstone

*Raleigh Sports on Sacramento CL*

Just passing this along.  She says it's a 1950's, but can't really tell by the photos.  I'd buy it, but it's too small for me!

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/2884125945.html

S


----------



## silvercreek

I've got my Raleigh Sports torn down ready to send out for re-finishing but I've gotten side-track with a newly found interest in balloon tire bikes. I wish I could do both.


----------

